#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Problemas com rotas estaticas no pfsense/freebsd

## noir

Bom dia Galera,

Seguinte estou mudando pro pfsense e estou com o seguinte probs:

uso o openvpn da minha rede para a rede dos meus clientes e estou tentando fazer isso tbm no pfsense.

1 = configuração do openvpn ok !!! jah consigo fazer o cliente conectar na vpn e pegar um ip.

O problema:

vou desenhar primeiro como funciona a rede hoje, e como gostaria que ele fique no pfsense.

minha rede 172.16.1.xxx 
rede dos clientes 172.16.xx.xxxx
rede da vpn 10.10.100.xxx

da minha rede acesso todos os ips 172.16.xx.xxx 

os programas que uso (zebra,openvpn,firewall iptables, Centos 6.2)

tentei força as rotas na mão e ele da um erro todo doido.

estination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default gvt-l0.b9.bsa.gvt. UGS 0 26997 pppoe0
0.16.1.0&0x43d7418 10.10.100.6 UGS 0 0 ovpns1

Fiz a instalação do quagga no pfesense usando os packages dele soh q tbm nao consigo montar as rotas

tipo se eu puder fazer a rota atraves de algum comando eu poderia montar um script e executar ele assim que o pfsense suba etc...

172.16.2.0/24 10.10.100.6 ovpns1 

alguem usa o openvpn dessa forma ou tem alguma ideia q possa me dar o caminho das pedras ?

att

Gabriel

----------


## noir

velhim eu vou descrever todo o processo e tu me fala quanto tu me cobra pra me explicar essa questão.

eu tenho vpn fechada com umas 10 redes.

onde da minha rede eu tenho acesso diretamente na maquina dos usuarios que estao nas outras redes.

entao minha rede 172.16.1.xxx as outras redes vão de 172.16.2.xx e subindo.

tudo funciona bem hoje usando em todas as pontas o centos.

mas estou querendo migrar todos os firewalls para pfsense montei de boa a vpn mas estou patinando na questão do roteamento.

hoje ainda estou na parte de estudos entao o pfsense soh e ligado quando estou tentando montar essa estrutura ele nao esta em produção.

qual valor tu me cobra pra resolvermos essa questão ?

----------


## Pupa

ola mais o seu uso pfsense seria nessariamente para o que seria balanciar 2 links o que vc tem que fazer eh redirecionar as portas o openvpn para 1 unico link .... 
eu jah soh mais do uso direto do freebsd ... lah da pra pintar eh borda com o pf...
flw

----------

